# se io andassi a comprare un gelato, potrei incontrare quell'amica



## Elenia

Salve, sto cercando di tradurre una frase. E' giusto tradurre ''se io andassi a comprare un gelato, potrei incontrare quell'amica'' in:
''si j'allais acheter une glace, je pourrais rencontrer quelle amie'' ? 
grazie in anticipo dell'aiuto.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour Elenia,

En ce qui concerne l'usage des temps, je ne vois pas d'erreur.

Par contre, il me semble que "*quell*'amica", dans ce contexte, se traduit par "*cette *amie". 
En français, "*quelle *amie" s'utilise dans une phrase interrogative, par exemple "quelle amie as-tu rencontrée ?" "quelle amie pourrais-je rencontrer si j'allais acheter une glace?"


----------



## Elenia

Parfait, merci beaucoup


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Prego.


----------



## fratere

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Par contre, il me semble que "*quell*'amica", dans ce contexte, se traduit par "*cette *amie".



Ne serait-il pas plus précis de traduire _quell'amica_ par _cette amie-là_?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Je ne connais pas le contexte, mais l'usage de cette particule renforçatrice me semble très bizarre ici. C'est une expression qu'on utilise peu, dans un contexte bien précis, pour distinguer "cette amie-là" de toutes les autres amies. Voici quelques exemples 
"Je suis allée au mariage de Pierre et Marie et je m'attendais à revoir de vieilles connaissances, mais j'ai été surprise de rencontrer cette amie-là car elle vit au Chili depuis plusieurs années." 
"Tu peux inviter qui tu veux mais pas cette amie-là, elle me déplait"
Même dans ces deux exemples ça ne sonne pas très juste. Ils sentent vraiment la phrase inventée par le prof pour un exercice de grammaire !!!


----------



## fratere

Merci pour l'explication; j'eviterai de l'utiliser !
Pour revenir à la phrase en question (bien que le contexte ne soit pas clair), comment marquer donc la différence en français entre _questa amica_ et _quell'amica_, vu que en italien ce n'est pas exactement pareil?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Nous avons bien les particules -ci et -là mais on les utilise principalement dans celle-ci / celle-là (celui-ci / celui-là) - rarement "cette amie-ci, cette amie-là" ou "cette assiette-ci, cette assiette-là" - en français courant, ça semblerait très lourd. 
Si la question vous passionne vous pourrez approfondir vos connaissances ici : CELLE-CI : Définition de CELLE-CI.
PS en français, sans e final.


----------



## fratere

Oups! je corrige tout de suite.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord




----------

